# Critical Skills Visa - Unlink Employer details



## NitishJoe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Expats,

Just needed a clarity around the below:-

I have currently a CSV for 5 years with a company X bounded to it. Date of issue is April 2018 and is valid to April 2023. I just got a better job offer from company Y and i would like to consider this option. I have also recently applied for my PR in May 2018.

Can I move to the company Y with the same VISA? or at least un-linking the employer name or something like that? My Visa will be valid at least up to April 2018 and hopefully by then I should get my PR sorted as well.

If I recently applied for my PR, is it okay to re apply for a change of condition for CSV for company Y? Will it not cause any disturbance or conflict with regards to my PR application (Submitted with Company X contracts)?

On another note, just wanted to confirm if company Y agrees to employ me with the current CSV (Given that I briefed them about my PR application already in progress), what are the consequences? Like, will DHA know that i no longer work for company X and moved to company Y? (It's not even a year on my current CSV)

Please advise.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you move to company Y then you will need to do a Change of Conditions on your current visa. You can check out the requirements on the VFS website but the requirements are pretty much the same as for a new CSV application. You will be issued with a new VISA sticker with the name of company Y endorsed.

Changing to a new company and doing the change of conditions should not affect your application PR which is in progress.


----------

